# 2007 pic of Battle of 73 Easting pic.



## cbiwv (Mar 4, 2010)

My unit provided fire support during this battle. The remains of destroyed Republican guard armor is still there all these years later.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, that is a mess. That was a ferocious battle back in 1991...


----------

